# Bubbles Coming from Gourami's Gills



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami and lately he seems to be acting kinda strange. He'll swim next to plants, rocks, or the filter tube and then slap the side of his body into it a few times and then swim on. I noticed that he has begun chasing a few other of my community fish in the tank when he has never done that before. But what really got me was that whenever he ate about two to three bubbles would come out of each of his gills always when his mouth met the top of the water. I think the bubbles made this strange popping sound too, or it might be coming from the Gourami. I was wondering if this was normal and if not what I could do to save my fish. Thanks in advace.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

gouramis can breath air, so maybe it is travelling in his mouth and then out his gills. thats all i can think of. hope this helps some.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome guess, Awesome kid, and right on target.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I was hoping that would be the problem considering his is a labrynth fish, but I was just a bit worried because of the way he was acting. Thanks for your help guys, it makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, bettas (also labyrinths) do this all the time.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I knew the bettas do this because I have one but I can't remember them ever having bubbles come out of their gills as much as the gourami did. Perhaps it was just because of his size?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my dwarf gourami would do this and gained a talent of spitting water right at my finger when he surfaced for air. He also was aggressive and killed 3 other fish before he settled down


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll just keep an eye on him to see if he actually gets a hold of any other fish... as of right now he just chases them for a split second but never really gets the fish.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

How big a tank is it? Gourami's can be grouchy in small tanks.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> *TheOldSalt said*
> Awesome guess, Awesome kid, and right on target.


thanks man. its nice for someone to hear encouragment once in a while.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fishn00b said:


> I'll just keep an eye on him to see if he actually gets a hold of any other fish... as of right now he just chases them for a split second but never really gets the fish.


this is what mine did and eventualy started to take chunks out of fishs' fins. The only fish he couldn't catch was my silver molly


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

The tank is 29 gallons and it's pretty heavily planted


----------

